# Upson co. club needs members



## allen mcdonald (Apr 8, 2008)

409 Hunting Club is located south of Thomaston along John B. Gordon Rd., Upson co. The club leases 814 ac. from Wildwood Timberlands,LLC. The dues are $500 dollars a member, with a max. of 21 members. I need 7 members. Call AL at 770-317-4664. As of 7/1/2008 the membership to 409 Hunting Club is closed for this lease period. Thank you to all that inquired.
                         Al


----------



## jason99ws6 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you give a quick run down of the type of terrain?  Me and my father are looking and i think i might know a few others that might be interested from my office.  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## runningcat63 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am friends with Jason and have 4, maybe 5, displaced club members whose club just lost our lease. We have an ATT small business manager, E Commerce manager, Gwinnett Fireman and Dekalb policeman. We come from a managed club and would respect the land. I guess a post back to Jason would answer some questions as well as is there a camp and does it have electricity and water? 

Thanks !!     Brad


----------



## allen mcdonald (Apr 9, 2008)

*type of terrain*



jason99ws6 said:


> Can you give a quick run down of the type of terrain?  Me and my father are looking and i think i might know a few others that might be interested from my office.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



It is plup wood land, everyhere a money(pine) tree can be planted there is one. There are hardwood bottoms that run along a creek. Some of the pines have been select cut, that section has tall pines with brairs and is open. Some of the land was clear cut about 10 years ago that section is thick. Most the land is accessible by 2-wheel, the logging roads are in good shape. There are 12 club food plots anywhere from 1/2 to 1 acre in size mainly planted in rye and red clover.                                          Thanks    AL


----------



## allen mcdonald (Apr 9, 2008)

runningcat63 said:


> I am friends with Jason and have 4, maybe 5, displaced club members whose club just lost our lease. We have an ATT small business manager, E Commerce manager, Gwinnett Fireman and Dekalb policeman. We come from a managed club and would respect the land. I guess a post back to Jason would answer some questions as well as is there a camp and does it have electricity and water?
> 
> Thanks !!     Brad



We have a camp site, but we do not have water or electricity. Most of the members with campers use generators. We have 1 or 2 that camp in tents.                       Thanks AL


----------



## ipcuss (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys, if you are interested in this club, I will say join.  I joined last year and was only able to hunt 2 days.  I saw 4 does and a small 4 pt buck.  I took 1 doe each day and let the others go.  I had my 5 yr old son with me for his first hunting trip.  He really had fun.  The property is really nice with a good mix of hardwood bottoms and cutover pine areas.  There are no recently cut areas.  The members I have been able to meet are very friendly.  I am in the club with my Father-in-law and Brother-in-law.  I hope some of you will go take a look at the place and join.


----------



## ipcuss (May 3, 2008)

bumb up.


----------



## ipcuss (May 4, 2008)

bump again


----------



## bucktrucker (May 4, 2008)

Does the club have pin in or do you have your own area ?


----------



## ipcuss (May 5, 2008)

Members are allowed 1 primary stand which cannot be hunted by anyone else without the member's permission.  You may claim other secondary areas which are first come first serve.  If someone pins in on one of your secondary areas before you get there, they are allowed to hunt it.  From what I could tell, there weren't any problems between members.  Everyone pretty much had their own couple spots and the other members respected those spots and didn't hunt them.  Even the secondary spots.


----------



## ipcuss (May 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## ipcuss (May 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## ipcuss (May 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## SOUTHERN COONDOG (May 17, 2008)

Do You Allow Coonhunting On This Lease As Well.


----------



## ipcuss (May 20, 2008)

I don't know about coon hunting, if it involves dogs, I don't think so.  Call Al McDonald to find out for sure. His number is in the first post.


----------



## ipcuss (May 27, 2008)

bump up


----------



## allen mcdonald (Jun 1, 2008)

As of today, there are 4 openings for membership available.


----------

